# 21 lb smoked turkey



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, the wife buys a monster 21 lb tom turkey for the smoker, not knowing that they need to be below 15 lbs for the smoker. So, I get looking into it into how I can get out of the bacteria danger zone (40-140) in less than four hours and I find a solution. I saw a youtube video on FB about how to roast a turkey in like two hours instead of the norm of being like triple that. It showed how to remove the entire backbone and then break the breastbone so that it lays flat. It does take a little work to get the backbone out especially since a 21 lb bird is much much larger than the 13-15 lb birds that I am accustomed to. It worked out very nicely, we broke the 140 point at just over three hours compared to the four hour general rule. It worked out very nicely and it only took about 4:30 total. I brined it for about 12 hours the night before. It was amazing at just how much more meat there is on these, we had more left over than what we normally get total. Turned out nicely, just thought that I would share. I didnt get a good pic of the result of the breastside, a little dark in teh smoker, UDS style. I must admit it looks a bit odd and was a little awkward removing from the smoker since the meat is so tender and you dont have the ribcage to hold it all together, one leg came right off in removing it. Cooked at 240; I turned it up a bit towards the end as guests were waiting. Both pics taken were from the completion time, pretty ugly when originally placed in the smoker.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Spatch****ing is an excellent method on big birds! Looks delicious


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Huge. My buddy got me a camp chef smoke vault for Christmas. I am going to smoke a 15 lb. Turkey Christmas day. Maybe I will try that method, because I don't have the Turkey cannon yet.
I have 2 ducks smoking in it right now.:grin:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Spatch****ing is an excellent method on big birds! Looks delicious


Why, yes. I hadn't heard the term before, but that is the one.

Fowlmouth-I don't know that you will need to with a 15 lber, certainly not as good looking when done this way, but it will shorten the cooking time if that is an issue.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Spatch****ing is good for any size bird where you want the breast and thigh meat to be done at the same time. Plus, it lends itself well to the grill.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

We do this for our dutch oven turkey. 

I keep meaning to add the pictures and recipe for it on here.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I like to spatch**** grouse for the grill, just a great prep method


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

If I ever got to hunt I'd do grouse, but another good thing to do is spatch****, put on grill, then put a big foil-wrapped brick on top. It really helps increase the amount of bird that hits the grill.


----------

